# Ghost firewall



## jonogmun (Jun 12, 2008)

I am having problems: The FTP client I want to use cannot connect. I get a message that it is being refused by the target machine. I have tried on another machine at home on the same router - without problems. The Windows firewall is inactive, but still I get the message that Windows Firewall is enabled, when I view the properties of the wireless connection.

Any suggestions?

p.s. My IExplorer is all screwed but Opera/Firefox work


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For FTP you may wish to actually try a proper FTP client instead of the shambled FTP capabilities of web browsers, such as CuteFTP, FileZilla, and etc.

The FTP server you are connecting to may also not accept active mode connections. In this case you should try connecting in passive mode (PASV).


----------



## jonogmun (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry for the late response CELLUS, I have been away from my computer.
I tried your suggestion, but it did not work. I think that I have probably some compatability issues on my machine that I need to sort out.

Thanks for your input.


----------

